# مفاجأة:Cd كتب التقنية الميكانيكية باللغة العربية كاملاً للتحميل



## نايف علي (9 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
 
تحية لأعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب 

بالتعاون مع أخينا الفاضل سبع الليل 

حيث قام برفع الأسطوانة الكاملة لكتب الكلية التقنية قسم تقنية ميكانيكية والتي تشمل كل من التخصصات التالية 

(  إنتاج _ تبريد و تكييف _ محركات و مركبات _ آلات زراعية _ أنظمة نيوماتية و هيدروليكية )

تحوي هذه الإسطوانة جميع المقررات الخاص بالكلية التقنية قسم التقنية الميكانيكية 

وهذه بعض من الصور للإسطوانة 



http://xs233.xs.to/xs233/08450/logo874.jpg
















http://xs233.xs.to/xs233/08450/me1972.jpg
















http://xs233.xs.to/xs233/08450/me2156.jpg
















http://xs233.xs.to/xs233/08450/me3342.jpg

















http://xs233.xs.to/xs233/08450/me4307.jpg
















http://xs233.xs.to/xs233/08450/me5334.jpg
















http://xs233.xs.to/xs233/08450/me6344.jpg

















http://xs233.xs.to/xs233/08450/me7794.jpg
















http://xs233.xs.to/xs233/08450/me8961.jpg
















http://xs233.xs.to/xs233/08450/me9240.jpg

















http://xs233.xs.to/xs233/08450/me10576.jpg
















http://xs233.xs.to/xs233/08450/me11315.jpg
















حجم الأسطوانة مضغوطة 495ميجابايت 


قسمت إلى 6 أجزاء كل جزء 95.7 ميجابايت

الجزء الأخير 17 ميجابايت 

روابط التحميل 


مرفوعة على سيرفر Ifile.it 

Part 1:

Part2

Part3

Part4

Part5

Part6

​


----------



## سبع الليل (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

شكراً أخي نايف على توفير هذه الإسطوانة الرائعة 

فهي تحوي كتب عربية ممتازة في شتى مجالات الهندسة الميكانيكية *


----------



## نايف علي (10 نوفمبر 2008)

حياك الله أخي سبع الليل

كل الشكر لك على رفع الملفات


----------



## محمد جلال عبد الله (10 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تسلموا على المجهود ..

مجهود وتعب الله يعينكم ..

شكرا جزيلا ..

بالتوفيق ..

ويستاهل احلى تمييز ..

اخوكمـ . مهندس


----------



## نايف علي (11 نوفمبر 2008)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

حياك الله أخي 

مرورك المتميز

أهلاً بك


----------



## اراس الكردي (12 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك
مجموعة ممتازة


----------



## hsfarid (12 نوفمبر 2008)

أخى العزيز ، بعد تجميع الفايلات ، وجد فايل .daa كيف يتم فتحة ???????


----------



## نايف علي (13 نوفمبر 2008)

hsfarid قال:


> أخى العزيز ، بعد تجميع الفايلات ، وجد فايل .daa كيف يتم فتحة ???????



حياك الله أخي

استخدم برنامج power ISO لفتحه بالمشغل الوهمي أو احرقه مباشرة على سي دي 

مرحباً بك


----------



## ود الجون (14 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
أخوكم أحمد
أريد كتب عن المحطات البخاريه


----------



## نايف علي (7 فبراير 2009)

حياكم الله إخواني

وللعضو ود الجون :

ابحث في المنتدى وستجد مايفيدك


----------



## احمد نميرى (7 فبراير 2009)

مجهود رائع جدا جدا مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبدالمنعم حسن (16 فبراير 2009)

والله العظيم مجهود جامد جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العقاب الهرم (17 فبراير 2009)

شكـــــــــــــــــــرا اخى


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (17 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
جاري التحميل


----------



## التائب اليك (20 فبراير 2009)

ما شاء الله .......... الله يجزيك خير


----------



## حازم ريسان (21 فبراير 2009)

في المرة السابقة قمت بتوجيه تحية الى مدرسي قسم الميكانيك/انتاج في المعهد التقني_ ناصرية
هذه المرة اوجه تحياتي الى طلبة القسم لما يبذلوه من جهد في سبيل التفوق والمثابرة ولايتسع هنا المكان
لذكر الاسماء مم تمنياتي بالنجاح للجميع


----------



## هجراوي (21 فبراير 2009)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkssssss


----------



## ءابراهيم علي (22 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي نايف و نتمنى لك التوفيق و أرجو منك أن تمدنا مما أمدك الله من العلم و شكر


----------



## نايف علي (11 مارس 2009)

حياك الله أخي

وأبشر بكل خير بإذن الله


----------



## laidblida (12 مارس 2009)

ياخي ما استطعت تحميل لو ترفع من جديد وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:81::56::82:


----------



## نايف علي (12 مارس 2009)

laidblida قال:


> ياخي ما استطعت تحميل لو ترفع من جديد وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:81::56::82:



الروابط شغالة 100%

وموقع ifile.it افضل موقع رفع 

فقط 

حاول التحميل مرة أخرى


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (12 مارس 2009)

الروابط شغالة 100% وتم التنزيل والتصفح وجزاك الله كل خير مشرفنا الفاضل:19:​


----------



## senuors (12 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك
ممتااااااااااااااز
انا حاولت كتير احمل من هذا الموقع لكنه كان بطيء جدا
فعلا انت وفرت علي وعلي الجميع كتير
جزاك الله خير


----------



## عاطف المتعلم (20 مارس 2009)

شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا أخي


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (24 مارس 2009)

موسوعه جميله ومفيده شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أبو يوشع (24 مارس 2009)

الف شكر يا غالي .......


----------



## mansoor66 (25 مارس 2009)

شكرا 
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
كتير الك


----------



## هشام المتوكل (26 مارس 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا 
جزاك الله خيرا*​*

*


----------



## نايف علي (8 أبريل 2009)

حياكم الله إخواني

شاكر مروركم وتواجدكم


----------



## حسن الأديب (8 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووور .


----------



## superstar_egy7 (10 أبريل 2010)

الروابط وقفت يا جماعة والملفات اتحزفت
ياريت حد يرفعهم تاني ارجوكم بسرعه
وشكرا علي المجهود


----------



## hanyhaty (11 أبريل 2010)

شكرا تسلم ايدك 
بس يا ريت ترفعها تانى عشان الروابط انتهت 
جزاك الله خير


----------

